# My juvenile AfRock



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

This is one of my juvenile African Rock Pythons. I used to have one of the largest collections of AfRocks in the USA, until a fire took its toll. I'm just now rebuilding. Enjoy!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

i want a snake so bad T_T


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha, you wouldn't want one of these as your first snake  One of the 5 largest snakes in the world, and THE strongest


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

Is the one pictured about to shed soon? I'm asking because I noticed the eyes are cloudy.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Is the one pictured about to shed soon? I'm asking because I noticed the eyes are cloudy.


Yep! She shed about 8 days after this picture was taken.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought so.  

Quick question for ya, since you a reptile guy and I'm not :lol: Do reptiles only grow after they shed like insects do or do they just grow slowly and shed their skin when ever they feel like it?


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 23, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I thought so.  Quick question for ya, since you a reptile guy and I'm not :lol: Do reptiles only grow after they shed like insects do or do they just grow slowly and shed their skin when ever they feel like it?


They grow according to both. The scales need to grow, hence they shed, yet their body etc grows at a nice even pace as well. Sometimes growth comes in spurts, where others in a nice steady pace. Take this girls species for example....

They hatch out at 14-16 inches long. By the time they turn a year old, they're around 8-10 feet long, and pushing around 70lbs in weight. By the time they hit 3-4 years old, they're around 14-16 feet long, and somewhere around 140-175lbs in weight. After that, growth slows, and they grow at a nice slow pace afterwards. They reach their maximum size at around 8-10 years old, and can live up to 35 years old, with 20-26 being the average. They don't shed when they feel like it. Thats influenced by scale and body growth. When the scales require growth, the body goes into a preshed phase where liquid is released under the scales/skin that cause a separation between the old and new. New skin forms and heals underneath, and the liquid somewhat dissipates...the eyes clear, and they shed a couple days after the eyes clear  

Basically with them,... background genetics, rate of feedings, amount of food intake, and species potential play a part in growth.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks!

I recently acquired a gecko and it shed a few days ago and seemed to grow a fair amount. I always thought snakes/lizards grew slowly, but when the gecko grew a fair amount after shedding I wasn't quite sure what to think. lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 24, 2008)

AndrewH said:


> Haha, you wouldn't want one of these as your first snake  One of the 5 largest snakes in the world, and THE strongest


lol i know... i want an elaphe guatta or thamponis spieces


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 24, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol i know... i want an elaphe guatta or thamponis spieces


You should look into Ball Pythons, or something along those lines.  Very hardy, and rewarding to keep. Just as many color morphs as well....although some are in the $4,000-30,000 range lol.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

U like the big 5 huh? I raise Boa Constrictors. I have 30 or so. My buddy has probably 100 retics, and hot snakes. I am a member of USARK (previously and still called NCARK) my ncark myspace is www.myspace.com/ncark my main is www.myspace.com/jason_mazzy


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

afrocks are nasty lol! they are amazingly big and strong but the ones ive met have had a horrid temperment! ares yours more...calm? all these herptile pics are throwing me into withdrawls lol! ahh!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 16, 2008)

What do they eat whe they are 16ft long?


----------

